# Blame the Police.....



## 48Weeks (Feb 13, 2006)

In this article and one from yesterday the "Police" are criticized for not contacting the family sooner. When the Police got there, the deceased party was talking and conscious. It was later, at the hospital, that his condition deteriorated. So why is the police being blamed? I am sure the officer wrote up a report, the ambulance took the injured/conscious/talking party to the hospital, and the officer probably continued responding to other calls in the city. I am sure that it didn't appear that the party was going to die. How does the officer know the guy takes blood thinners? Why isn't the ambulance, fire or medical staff criticized for not contacting the family sooner? What it comes down to is blame the police for anything and everything. It's like when Joe Public calls the police and complains that school wasn't cancelled OR complains that their power went out and they demand that the police do something. I don't get it, but people and the MEDIA just blame the police for everything. Stay safe.

*Victim's kin: Delay 'hurt our chances' to help him live*








*Picot*
_By DENNIS TATZ
The Patriot Ledger_
QUINCY - Family meant everything to 72-year-old Leonard Picot.

''He was a fun-loving guy,'' his son, Mark Picot of Cohasset, said yesterday. ''He was a very, very good father. He didn't want to be rich. He just wanted to be a good dad.''

The Picot family is now trying to cope with the death of the retired MBTA ironworker, who was hit by a car Monday night while in a crosswalk at Upton Street and Bryant Avenue about a half-mile from his Emerald Street home in West Quincy.

Leonard Picot died of head injuries Wednesday at Boston Medical Center.

Mark Picot, one of four brothers, said his family is still trying to learn why it took eight hours before his mother was notified that his father had been hit by a car and was in the hospital.

As a result of the delay, decisions of treatments that might have save Leonard Picot's life were never made, his son said.

''It really hurt our chances to help my father,'' Mark Picot said. ''I believe he had a concussion. The blood thinner he was on created a brain bleed. When my mother was notified at 2:30 in the morning, he had experienced catastrophic damage at that point. Essentially, the bleeding never stopped and killed him.''

The elder Picot was taking Coumadin, a blood thinner, which his son believes may have caused increased bleeding.
var tcdacmd="sa=a;sz=3;ad";








>​
The accident, which occurred near the Milton-Quincy border at about 6:30 p.m. was initially reported to Milton police, who contacted Quincy police. Paramedics from Fallon ambulance responded to the scene.

It is not clear who was responsible for notifying Picot's family.

Quincy police Capt. John Dougan said yesterday that the entire matter is being investigated. No charges have been filed against the driver, whom police have declined to identify.

Margery Picot, Leonard's wife of 47 years, assumed her husband was out with one of their sons when she returned home at about 9 p.m. Monday. She eventually became concerned and called Quincy police, who went to the Picot home to search for him. Officers were there when police headquarters relayed a message from the hospital.

The crosswalk were his father was hit is a trouble spot, according to his son. ''It's not marked well,'' he said. ''There are no reflectors. You can't see the island that is there. You can drive right over it.''

Mark Picot said his parents, who grew up in Dorchester and had lived in Quincy for 47 years, had a special bond.

''My father had an undying devotion to my mother,'' he said. ''My mother was the driving force behind his success in life.''

Leonard and Margery Picot kept in touch with their Dorchester friends and attended reunions, their son said.

The Picots enjoyed dining out and often went to the Common Market.

One of Leonard's older brothers, Jordan ''Tinker'' Picot of Quincy, is a former professional boxer and a referee in the sport. Another brother, Wilfred Picot of Needham, is a one-time champion wrestler.

''He idolized both of his brothers,'' Mark Picot said. ''They all had a unique sense of humor.'

Both Jordan and Wilfred Picot also were former MBTA workers.

An Army veteran, Leonard Picot served overseas in the military from 1955 to 1957.

Mark Picot said his father spent time playing tennis and going fishing. He fished with his sons at Anchor Marine in Quincy and Squaw Rock on Long Island.

In his younger days, Leonard Picot showed off his diving skills at the Quincy quarries, according to his son.

''Everybody loved him,'' Mark Picot said. ''He was so funny.''

Leonard Picot took an active role in his sons' lives as a Little League and hockey coach.

Since retiring from Local 7 of the Ironworkers Union in 2001, he walked for exercise. He was out for a stroll to buy a newspaper when he was struck.

The Picots bought a home in Scituate four years ago and lived there during the summer.

''He was a self-deprecating type of guy,'' his son said. ''This was his dream - his home. His whole life was about his family.''

Mark Picot said his mother only recently learned that his father's nickname was ''Babe,'' because he was the youngest of three brothers.

_Dennis Tatz may be reached at [email protected] ._

Copyright 2006 The Patriot Ledger
Transmitted Friday, December 22, 2006


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

The most convenient response for any inconvenient situation is to blame the people whom most people don't really care for.......the police.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

I would think that it is mainly up to the hospital to contact a patient's family, or ask help from the police to due so. We kind of got to give the family a break for lashing out. They,lost their dad 3 days before christmas, that's got to be hard. Hopefully when the shock is over they can think about where the real blame belongs.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

OCKS said:


> I would think that it is mainly up to the hospital to contact a patient's family, or ask help from the police to due so. We kind of got to give the family a break for lashing out. They,lost their dad 3 days before christmas, that's got to be hard. Hopefully when the shock is over they can think about where the real blame belongs.


I agree with you there, but also turn the tables and look at the police perspective... this season is just as hard for us as it is on them. Granted there hasn't been a death, but spending time away from our families to work so that joe citizen can be safe in their warm homes sipping their egg nog is pretty hard as well. I hope they do realize that it is not the police department's fault for their father's death.


----------

